# The Best Commercial... Ever! . . . Happy Veterans Day!



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*
Yes! The Best Commercial Ever!

*


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

I agree… and thank you to all vets…


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Joe … Right you are! Nice tribute.

-Gerry


----------



## MarkE (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks Joe. I hadn't seen that one for a long time. They should play it every veteran's day.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks, Joe. Very nice.


----------



## sammouri (Dec 12, 2009)

Peace, peace and peace on every part of the world, our only home.


----------



## Blackpearl (Jan 11, 2011)

I teared up on that one.

As I was coming home from Viet Nam in 1970 my plane had a stopover in Anchorage it was 3:00 AM and there was a crowd there all the guys i was with, were talking to each other saying wow this it great, Round Eye chicks!! As we got closer the name calling and spitting started.

I am still hurt about that. I risked my life so they could do that. Just not fair, but life isn't and I can still hold my head up.

I always say thank you to anyone in uniform no matter where I seen them now.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Cliff-Me too. Being called a 'baby-killer' didn't sound much like the 'welcome home, soldier' greeting my Dad (WWII) and older brother (Korea) got. I don't know what I expected, but getting hit with the first lugee came as quite a surprise. We were told to avoid wearing our uniforms in public.

I'm glad today's patriots in uniform are being treated with a little more respect.

-Gerry


----------



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks, Very nice.


----------



## DLCW (Feb 18, 2011)

We just have to look at the leader and spokesperson for the wackos during and after Vietnam -

*COMMI-FONDA - a.k.a. JANE FONDA*

She is still a traitor and should have been tried as a traitor for aiding and abetting the enemy.

The way America treated Vietnam Vets was and still is a real embarrassment. I joined the service less then 1 year after Vietnam and was treated badly as well. In San Diego there were signs that said dogs, soldiers and sailors stay off the grass. Absolutely pathetic behavior by people.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*I AGREE…

Just because she is some kind of actress, is no fricken excuse why she shouldn't be treated like any other traitor!*


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Look on the bright side, most people now realize the issue is the politicians that send them into harms way and not the soldiers themselves. My brother in law recently watched people cheering on a retired soldier who had just punched out someone who was verbally abusing a returning soldier in the airport. Nobody was supporting the antagonist and no one else believed that the returning soldier deserved to be treated that way. Times have changed and people's understanding has grown so that hopefully no one else will receive the treatment you guys received on your return.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

That's good to hear!


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

Nice Joe, lets pray they all come home alive and whole.


----------

